# Imparfait / passé simple / passé composé (français)



## filopan12

bonsoir!

je voudrais apprendre comment on utilisé o quelle la difference del pasé composé y l´imparfait


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Filopan, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur ce forum,

El _passé composé_ se emplea ahora en francés para cualquier acción definida en el tiempo. (Existe también el _passé simple_ pero no se emplea ya casi al oral. Pertenece a la literatura o al lenguaje "culto".)

Es decir donde en español se dirá naturalmente:
- Ayer comí una manzana; en francés: hier j´ai mangé une pomme.

El _imparfait_ sigue básicamente las mismas reglas de uso que en español:
Se emplea para una acción pasada que duró en el tiempo (con la idea de _soler_ en español).
- Quand j´étais jeune je lisais des BD (Cuando era jóven leía (solía leer) tebeos)
También sirve para indicar una acción duradera que se esá produciendo cuando surge otra.
- Je lisais un livre quand mon amie est arrivée (Estaba leyendo un libro cuando llegó mi amiga)

Espero que te sirva pero espera respuestas más "académicas" ya que tengo la gramática un poco olvidada.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sandman2

Nueva pregunta

​
Bonjour, je suis canadien (anglais) et assez confortable avec les différences entre le passé composé et l'imparfait (j'ai 20 ans d'experience comme étudiant de français).  Mais après quelques classes en espagnol, il me parait qu'il y a des différences d'emploi entre le français et l'espagnol.  Y a-t-il des différences avec les emplois de l'imparfait et du passé composé (el preterito) entre l'espagnol et le français?  Si oui, que sont-ils?  Y a-t'il une explication ou article au web quelque part sur ce sujet?

Merci,
Sandman


----------



## belemin

Peux- tu nous donner quelque exemple concrète de cet usage que tu trouves different?


----------



## gwendo

sandman2 said:


> Bonjour, je suis canadien (anglais) et assez confortable avec les différences entre le passé composé et l'imparfait (j'ai 20 ans d'experience comme étudiant de français). Mais après quelques classes en espagnol, il me parait qu'il y a des différences d'emploi entre le français et l'espagnol. Y a-t-il des différences avec les emplois de l'imparfait et du passé composé (el preterito) entre l'espagnol et le français? Si oui, que sont-ils? Y a-t'il une explication ou article au web quelque part sur ce sujet?
> 
> Merci,
> Sandman


bonjour, en fait l'espagnol emploie le passé simple chaque fois qu'il s'agit d'une action terminée au moment où l'on parle.par exemple: llovio mucho el año pasado. et emploie le passé composé pour indiquer qu'une action dure encore au moment où l'on parle:hoy, ha llovido mucho.en français tu traduiras les deux par un passé composé. Quant à l'imparfait c'est pareil qu'en français: si tu dis hier j étais à Madrid, en español tu diras ayer, estaba en Madrid.bye


----------



## valdeb

Bonjour a tous,
une question de grammaire!
Je dois traduire en français un texte argentin, qui uilise donc principalement le passé simple. Cependant, je trouve que traduire tout le texte au passé simple serait très lourd en français.... et de même traduire tout au passé simple ne me semble pas fantastique. J'ai donc opté pour l'alternance entre le passé simple et le passé composé, suivant le sens des phrases et en faisant attention a ce qe cela reste harmonieux.
Qu'en pensez vous? comment ont fait ceux qui ont déja été confrontés au problème? est ce que, grammaticalement, on a le droit d'alterner les deux temps dans un texte?
merci d'avance a ceux qui pourront m'aider a resoudre cette question epineuse!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Valdeb:

La littérature a tendance à conserver encore l'usage du passé simple dans le récit. La passé composé, par contre, est le roi incontesté des dialogues insérés dans ces récits. Récit au passé simple, dialogues au passé composé, incises du dialogue au passé simple (puisque reprenant le récit): Je suis arrivé hier matin, affirma-t-il.

Voilà une première grande différence à respecter, la plus facile.

Par ailleurs, si tu utilises le passé simple, tu admets ses nuances d'emploi vis-à-vis du passé composé (nous nous situons dans le récit lui-même); chaque temps recouvre sa raison d'être et ils ne sont pas interchangeables. Il ne suffit donc pas que cela fasse harmonieux, il faut que le choix soit sensé, grammaticalement correct, bien employé.  Et c'est là la difficulté, je te recommande de potasser un bon livre de grammaire, car si les emplois alors sont ressemblants, en gros, à ceux de l'espagnol, ils ne sont pas toujours frères siamois. Qui plus est, le passé simple concorde, lorsqu'il y a lieu, avec l'imparfait du sujonctif. Autre difficulté. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## eidan_yoson

Gévy said:


> Qui plus est, le passé simple concorde, lorsqu'il y a lieu, avec l'imparfait du sujonctif.


 
Entonces esta frase: "Como Martina me anunciara, dos días después llegó por la tarde un nuevo niño...", sí sería "Comme Martina m'annonçât, deux jours après arriva, l’après-midi, un nouvel enfant..." y no "m'avais annoncé" como yo había puesto ante la duda...


----------



## Gévy

Hola eidan:

No, en este caso no valdría, emplearíamos un pluscuamperfecto de indicativo:

Comme Martine me l'avait annoncé...

Es frecuente en español usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo en sustitución del pluscamperfecto. Pero no en francés.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## eidan_yoson

Muchas gracias Gévy!


----------



## riversrios

Nueva  pregunta

​ 
buenas tardes!!

tengo una serias dudas de cuando se debe utilizar el passé composé y cuando el imparfait!! 
alguien podría ayudarme para saber diferenciarlos! y utilizarlos correctamente?? 
el imparfait corresponde siempre al imperfecto en castellano?? o no tiene por qué? y en cuanto al passé composé también se pude traducir como el pretérito simple?? 

muchas gracias.


----------



## Outsider

Hola.

_Imparfait_ = imperfecto (siempre, o casi siempre)

_Passé composé_ = pretérito perfecto o indefinido, según el contexto.

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## riversrios

vale, muchas gracias!!


----------



## swift

riversrios said:


> buenas tardes!!
> 
> tengo una serias dudas de cuando se debe utilizar el passé composé y cuando el imparfait!!
> alguien podría ayudarme para saber diferenciarlos! y utilizarlos correctamente??
> el imparfait corresponde siempre al imperfecto en castellano?? o no tiene por qué? y en cuanto al passé composé también se pude traducir como el pretérito simple??
> 
> muchas gracias.



Te propongo que estudies esta ficha de gramática.

http://www.schroedel.de/pdf/978-3-507-23009-5-2-l.pdf

Por lo general, el imperfecto corresponde al segundo plano, a las descripciones, a la atmósfera, al "decorado"... El pasado compuesto corresponde al primer plano, es decir, la cadena de acciones realizadas por los "actores".


Saludos cordiales,


swift


----------



## riversrios

ah, vale, ya he estado mirando la ficha!! muchas gracias!!


----------



## Aprendiz2007

Estimados Amigos:

Puesto que aún soy aprendiz de francés (y de muchas otras cosas), he consultado varios enlaces sobre la diferencia entre el "Passé composé/Passé simple" en francés, pero sin completa satisfacción porque todo lo explican en francés.

Par Example:

¿Están bien las siguientes oraciones en francés?

1. Yo hablé ayer. 
J'ai parlé hier. 

2. Yo he hablado durante 5 horas. 
Je parlai par cinq heures. 


Si alguien puede corregirme, o darme algunos enlaces con ejemplos prácticos y claramente explicados, le agradecería en el alma.

Inifnitas gracias.

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## Pinairun

Aprendiz2007 said:


> Estimados Amigos:
> 
> Puesto que aún soy aprendiz de francés (y de muchas otras cosas), he consultado varios enlaces sobre la diferencia entre el "Passé composé/Passé simple" en francés, pero sin completa satisfacción porque todo lo explican en francés.
> 
> Par Example:
> 
> ¿Están bien las siguientes oraciones en francés?
> 
> 1. Yo hablé ayer.
> J'ai parlé hier.
> 
> 2. Yo he hablado durante 5 horas.
> Je parlai par cinq heures.  J'ai parlé pendant cinq heures.
> 
> No es que se haya dejado en el olvido, pero el "passé simple" va quedándose relegado al habla esmerada y escrita. Y el "passé composé" sale beneficiado de esta situación. Así, en muchas ocasiones, verás que tanto para "hablé" como para "he hablado" se usa el passé composé "J'ai parlé", sobre todo si el pasado está todavía cercano. A tus dos ejemplos puedes aplicarles el "passé composé".
> 
> De todas formas, el _passé simple _se sigue utilizando para el pasado lejano. A mí me parece más apropiado.
> Te paso un enlace del conjugador, por si te sirve de ayuda.
> 
> Y en esta otra página puedes encontrar todo tipo de ejercicios gramaticales, con  sus correcciones.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si alguien puede corregirme, o darme algunos enlaces con ejemplos prácticos y claramente explicados, le agradecería en el alma.
> 
> Inifnitas gracias.
> 
> Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## Aprendiz2007

Merci beaucoup encore!


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Según yo todavía hay un matiz importante entre el "passé composé" y el "passé simple".

Ejemplo :
*Il est tombé*
¿Qué es lo que vemos? el cuerpo en el suelo _(la acción terminada)_

*Il tomba brusquement*
¿Qué es lo que vemos? la acción de caer _(la acción, el movimiento)_


----------



## ChocolateLover

Nueva  pregunta

​ 
Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si es verdad que en frances de Francia y del de Cana ya no se utiliza _le passe simple_ en el habla y que se usa le passe compose a menos que sea un cuento?

¿Me podrían decir si al traducir estas frases estan correctas los aspectos gramaticales, por favor?

En el habla:
Ya comí/Ya he comido -->(le passe compose)
Ayer a las 5 se fue del trabajo, regresó a casa y preparó la cena. Cuando empezó a comer con la familia, se dio cuenta de que se olvidó un informe importante del trabajo. Pensó, ah está bien. Lo recojo mañana. (le passe simple)
Cuando era niño, siempre le gustaba ir a los parques y a los museos-->l'imparfait

En la escritura:
Ya comí-->le passe simple
Ayer a las 5 se fue del trabajo, regresó a casa y preparó la cena. Cuando empezó a comer con la familia, se dio cuenta de que se olvidó un informe importante del trabajo. Pensó, ah está bien. Lo recojo mañana. (le passe simple)
Cuando era niño, siempre le gustaba ir a los parques y a los museos-->l'imparfait

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Todo me parece perfecto, salvo el tiempo de "olvidó" y "recojo"

La acción de olvidar es anterior al resto del relato, por lo que pondríamos un pluscuamperfecto en ambos casos.

Y "recojo" ha de estar en futuro  en ambos casos también.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Estoy conforme con lo que has señalado pero...


Paquit& said:


> Y "recojo" ha de estar en futuro  en ambos casos también.


Discrepo de eso. Si se está empleando el discurso directo, no veo inconveniente alguno para emplear el presente; tienes razón en cuanto al tiempo pero hay que recordar que "recojo" también funciona como presente con valor de futuro. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Perdón, me expresé mal...
Quise decir que 



> Todo me parece perfecto, salvo el tiempo de la traducción de "olvidó" y "recojo" .
> 
> La acción de olvidar es anterior al resto del relato, por lo que pondríamos en francés un pluscuamperfecto en ambos casos tanto en la frase en passé composé como en passé simple.
> 
> Y "recojo" ha de estar en futuro en francés en ambos casos también tanto en la frase en passé composé como en passé simple.


No me toca corregir la frase española.. ya que la pregunta concierne el francés


----------



## Richardo

Nueva  pregunta

​ 
Je doute a quel temps se correspondent le "preterito imperfecto" et le "Pret. Perfecto simple" espagnol avec "l’imparfait" et le "passe simple" français

C'est a dire:

Yo comia est je mangeais ou je mangeai ?
Nosotros comiamos est nous mangions ou nous mangeâmes ?

Yo comi – je mangeais ou je mangeai ?

Merci pour tout

Richard


----------



## bib76

Saludos desde Normandía !
Yo comía = je mangeais
Nosotros comiamos = nous  mangions
Yo comí = je  mangeai


----------



## Pinairun

Richardo said:


> Je doute a quel temps se correspondent le "preterito imperfecto" et le "Pret. Perfecto simple" espagnol avec "l’imparfait" et le "passe simple" français
> 
> C'est a dire:
> 
> Yo comia est je mangeais ou je mangeai ?
> Nosotros comiamos est nous mangions ou nous mangeâmes ?
> 
> Yo comi – je mangeais ou je mangeai ?
> 
> Merci pour tout
> 
> Richard


 
Puedes consultar las páginas de conjugación que ofrece WR, como esta.

Bienvenido al foro, Richardo.
No dudes en preguntar si tienes alguna duda más.

Saludos


----------



## Richardo

Merci pour votre vite réponse.
 
J’avait, je crois une bonne idée de la réponse, mais je avais pensé que ont entent suivant de dire en espagnol « yo comi » comme aussi on entent de dire « yo comia », mais si je ne me trompe pas, ont écoute pas très suivant de dire en français beaucoup plus de dire « il mangea » or « nous mangeâmes » (je ne sais pas même le prononcer J )
 
Merci pour tout et j’aime cet forum.


----------



## Pinairun

Richardo said:


> Merci pour votre vite réponse.
> 
> J’avait, je crois une bonne idée de la réponse, mais je avais pensé que ont entent suivant de dire en espagnol « yo comi » comme aussi on entent de dire « yo comia », mais si je ne me trompe pas, ont écoute pas très suivant de dire en français beaucoup plus de dire « il mangea » or « nous mangeâmes » (je ne sais pas même le prononcer J )
> 
> Merci pour tout et j’aime cet forum.


 
À l'écrit on emploie _il mangea,_ mais  presque tout le monde dira "il a mangé" ou "il avait mangé" à l'oral.


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿"comí" también equivale a "j'ai mangé"? 

Por ejemplo,

Ayer me comí un bocadillo

Merci


----------



## Gévy

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿"comí" también equivale a "j'ai mangé"?
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> 
> Ayer me comí un bocadillo
> 
> Merci


Hola Chocolatelover:

Sí, emplearíamos el "passé composé" para decirlo: Hier *j'ai mangé* un sandwich.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ChocolateLover

Merci beaucoup

Saludos


----------



## Iselin

Bonsoir!

Creo que es la primera vez que escribo por aquí, aunque ya llevo registrada bastante tiempo y me estáis sirviendo de mucha ayuda, estudio filología francesa y he aprendido mucho gracias a este foro. 

Estoy traduciendo un fragmento de un libro, y los tiempos verbales, que están en pasado, los he traducido en passé simple. ¿Es esto correcto, o realmente tampoco se utiliza? Entiendo la diferencia entre el passé simple y el passé composé pero no tengo claro si en este tipo de libros traducir los verbos en este tiempo es correcto. 

Un ejemplo: 

	 	 Nous nous rencontrâmes dimanche à sept heures et demie du matin au café Canaletas, où Fermín m'invita à un café au lait et des brioches dont la texture, [...]



Merci d'avant!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, Iselin, bonjour et bienvenu parmi nous,

Votre question est assez délicate et cela dépendra, pour beaucoup, de ce que vous êtes en train de traduire, si le texte est moderne (ou présente une intrigue moderne), si le locuteur veut "poser", s'il est jeune ou non, s'il a une certaine éducation ou non...

Je ne suis pas traductrice mais il me semble que ces choses-là doivent se sentir, non ? 

Pour cette phrase en particulier (N'oubliez pas de donner vos sources, c'est obligatoire, et la phrase originale "Nos encontramos a las siete y media de la mañana del domingo en el café Canaletas, donde Fermín me invitó a café con leche") tirée de La sombra del viento de Zafón, je n'hésiterais pas : passé composé. Le personnage est jeune.

Paso palabra.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Iselin

Merci par votre réponse, je vais prendre votre conseil et utiliser le passé composé. Il m'a surpris que vous sachez le livre dont je parle seulement par cette phrase!

Au revoir


----------



## Blechi

Moi j'aurais dit:

Nous nous sommes rencontrés Dimanche ... et Fermin m'a offert du café au lait ...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Le traducteur en français, François Maspero, a préféré rester dans la tradition littéraire et il a écrit le récit au passé simple.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Iselin said:


> Il m'a surpris que vous sachez le livre dont je parle seulement par cette phrase!


¡El poder del Gran Hermano Google!


----------



## syrup

Hola a todos,

Me encuentro un poco confundido con algunos tiempos. La duda es si en francés se pueden utilizar las siguientes frases sin distinción, o si cambiaría el significado:

je l'*ai* vu > yo lo he visto
je l'*avais *vu > yo lo había visto

En español, normalmente alternaría "yo lo he visto" o "yo lo había visto", para decir lo mismo; sin embargo, en los cursos que estoy tomando (a partir del inglés), se destaca mucho la diferencia. ¿Es que cambia el significado?

---

Luego tengo la siguiente frase:

Si vous me l'*aviez* dit, je l'*aurais* vu

¿Cuál sería la traducción más apropiada? 

gracias de antemano, saludos!


----------



## Paquita

Hola Syrup:

Estos hilos te dan la solución de unas frases parecidas a partir de las cuales puedes darnos tu propio intento.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1756568
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=585417&highlight=si

Lo necesitamos para entender y explicarte lo que te bloquea.


----------



## syrup

Gracias Paquit&, encontré respuestas en uno de los hilos. Estaba confundido porque no me había percatado de que a veces prescindimos del condicional en español:

Imperfecto del subjuntivo + condicional simple
Si me lo hubieras/hubieses dicho, lo *habría* visto

Sino que utilizamos 2 veces el imperfecto del subjuntivo. Lo cual es correcto según la RAE, pero me impedía expresar condiciones en francés.

Imperfecto del subjuntivo + imperfecto del subjuntivo
Si me lo hubieras/hubieses dicho, lo *hubiera* visto

---

Según lo anterior ¿Están correctas las siguientes fórmulas? Trato de expresar lo mismo en ambas frases, pero entiendo que en francés se utiliza un modo diferente, porque ya no se usa el imperfecto del subjuntivo.

ES: imperfecto del *subjuntivo* + condicional
Si tu me lo hubieras/hubieses dicho, lo habría visto

FR: imperfecto del *indicativo* + condicional
Si vous me l'aviez dit, je l'aurais vu

saludos!


----------



## shamy4

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola 

Tengo que traducir un artículo de un periódico que está escrito en español a francés y tengo unas dudas en cuanto al empleo correcto de los tiempos verbales.

Es la frase siguiente:

_Amor, Guardiola, Puyol, Xavi, Iniesta y hasta Messi *se formaron* en la también denominada Can Freixes, apellido de una familia de masovers, y más conocida como La Masía del Barça._

La he traducido así:

_Amor, Guardiola, Puyol, Xavi, Iniesta et jusqu’à Messi *se formèrent *dans la aussi dénommée Can Freixes, nom d’une famille de masovers, et plus connue comme La Masía del Barça._

El problema es que no estoy seguro si emplear "le passé simple" o "le passé composé". Ya que es un artículo normal y no está escrito de una manera muy formal, supongo que sería mejor emplear "le passé composé", pero no estoy seguro.

Alguien me podría solucionar esta duda por favor? 

Gracias de antemano.

shamy4


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Shamy4,

Personalmente emplearía el passé composé.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## shamy4

Merci pour me répondre 

Donc je vais employer le passé composé.

Merci encore,
shamy4


----------



## intiraym1

Bon jour, j'ai du mal a comprendre l'utilisation du passé en français. Par example, je suis au supermarché et je ne trouve pas certain produit.... Dans ce cas je voudrais dire "pero, yo lo compré las semana pasada aquí" o "es algo que yo compré la semana pasada aquí". 

Lequel est correct?

Je l'ai acheté la semaine dernière ici.

Je l'achetai la semaine dernière ici.


En espagnol on utilise toujours le passé simple.... Merci


----------



## utrerana

Bonjour intiraym1:
En francés se utiliza el passé simple en textos literarios, por lo demás apenas se utiliza y menos oralmente, se utiliza el passé composé como bien has hecho.
Tu frase es correcta aunque yo la pondría de la siguiente forma:
Je l'ai acheté(é) ici la semaine dernière.
Cuidado con acheté(é), y he puesto también el femenino porque si el artículo al que te refieres es femenino, al llevar complemento directo delante has de hacer la concordancia.
Un saludo.


----------



## galizano

La primera. Diría más bien, pero lo que has escrito también es correcto, : je l'ai acheté ici la semaine dernière. (Passé composé) . 

Un curso sobre el tema: http://www.aulafacil.com/CursoFrances/Clase43.htm


----------



## kikiluly

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenas, soy un iniciado en la materia de Francés, y tengo una duda:

Cuando escribo una redacción en francés (examen  o prueba de nivel) y necesito usar un verbo en pasado simple,

*¿escribo el verbo en passé simple o en imparfait?.*

Lo digo por que tengo entendido que hablando se utiliza solamente el imparfait.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Andreu.M

Cuando se redacta un escrito en francés, se utilizan los tiempos como en castellano, es decir, passé composé, imparfait y passé simple. Sin embargo, el passé simple no se suele utilizar en la lengua hablada.
De hecho, donde se tiene que utilizar el passé simple, en la lengua  hablada se utiliza el passé compossé, y si se te ocurre utilizar en la  lengua hablada el passé simple... te miraran como un bicho raro 

El passé simple se utiliza para describir una acción que tuvo lugar y se termino en el pasado.

El imperfecto se se utiliza para explicar una acción que tuvo lugar en el pasado. El imperfecto es un tiempo que expresa el pasado, es un tiempo que expresa duración indefinida...

En definitiva: aunque en Francia no se utiliza el passé simple salvo en libros, en una prueba de nivel te pedirán que lo utilices.


----------



## kikiluly

muchísimas gracias Andreu.M . me has aclarado la duda perfectamente. Así da Gusto aprender idiomas


----------



## SeY12

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, estaba leyendo un escrito y he visto la siguiente frase: "Qu'est-ce que tu as fait avec lui?" y dado que habla sobre algo que ocurrió hace mucho, es decir, es un hecho pasado muy lejano, me preguntaba si no sería mejor decir "Qu'est-ce que tu fis avec lui?".

Por si se necesita mas información, un chico le pregunta a otro lo que hizo con un tercero cuando eran pequeños (ahora son muy mayores).


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. No veo mayor dificultad en traducirlo por: "¿Qué (fue lo que) hiciste con él?". ¡Buenas tardes!


----------



## Gévy

Hola SeY12:

Como verás, ya tenemos varias preguntas sobre la idoneidad de un tiempo del pasado u otro en francés. Leelo desde el principio y descubrirás que nos da igual que la acción sea muy anterior o no. No usamos el Passé simple, salvo en literatura. Por eso el tiempo usado en tu frase es el Passé composé y es exactamente lo que se debía usar. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de faire un exercice d'expression  écrite qui consiste en décrire un coucher de soleil, utilisant une série  de mots proposée par l'ennoncé du tel exercice. Dans la phrase que je vais ensuite vous exposer, j'ai surtout de doutes  avec les temps verbaux. 


> "Soudain, à peine que le crépuscule arriva, toutes les choses aux environs commencèrent à s'assombrir comme si elles s'agissent s'agît s'il s'agissait de menaces fantasmagoriques."



Je ne suis pas tout à fait sûre si après de _comme si_ c'est correct d'utiliser l'Imparfait du Subjonctif _s'agissent_ _s'agît_. Je voudrais exprimer la construction espagnole "como si se trataran de". 
En général, quelque emploi verbal vous semble-t-il bizarre ? Merci d'avance et bonne journée.


----------



## Paquita

Me intriga el uso de "se trataran" ... Que yo sepa, se trata(!) de un verbo impersonal que no puede concordar.
En todo caso, en francés "s'agir" lo es y debes dejarlo en singular.

La regla es: como si + imperfecto de subjuntivo => comme si + imparfait de l'indicatif

He observado en mis lecturas que  se usa mucho más esta estructura en español que en francés.


----------



## DOBRA

Oui, vous avez raison c'est impersonnel. La construction correcte serait _"como si se tratara de amenazas..."_ Il vaudrait mieux que j'exerçasse les orations impersonnelles en espagnol. 

Alors, la forme juste en français serait "comme si elles s'agît s'il s'agissait de menaces..."  



> Paquit& publica: He observado en mis lecturas que  se usa mucho más esta estructura en español que en francés.


Et comment exprimez-vous  cette idée en français? Qu'est-ce que vous trouvez dans vos lectures françaises?

Merci et au revoir!


----------



## Paquita

DOBRA said:


> "comme si elles s'agît de menaces..."



Si pones "elles" es personal  
si pones un ^ en la i es un subjuntivo...

Il me semble que les auteurs français ne sont pas friands de ces comparaisons... Justement, je ne trouve rien ! 

Zafón, Marina : 48 como si
Mendoza , Misterio de la cripta embrujada : 20 como si
Muriel Barbery : Elégance du Hérisson : 4 comme si


----------



## DOBRA

Rebonjour,

Ah oui! j'avais lu à l'envers.

Como si+ Pretérito perfecto del subjuntivo(como si se tratara de) = Comme si+ Imparfait de l'indicatif (comme s'il s'agissait)

Tout compris, malgré mon embrouillement! Merci Paquit&!


----------



## Paquita

DOBRA said:


> (comme si elle s'agissait)
> 
> Tout compris,



Ejem... tu dis "*elle* pleut" ?????


----------



## DOBRA

Tout arrangé. Aujourd'hui ce n'est pas mon jour. Merci! Au revoir!

P.S J'ai trouvé ce fil (comme si+indicatif=como si +subjuntivo)   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1660700&langid=24

Bien sûr ! Simplement j'aurai dû m'avoir rappelé de la chanson _Ah!Si j'*étais* riche..._C'était un truc de mon enfance et adolescence que j'avais oublié!

Au revoir!


----------

